# Cummins Onan Pro6000E Parts manual?



## justin3

Long story short, im working on a Cummins Onan Pro6000E generator, with an Onan E140H engine. I need a carburator kit for it. Can anyone find me the parts manual or Kit number? 30year? lol help!

Thanks

Model GEGHEB
S/N J99P004830

Engine E140H-N/11348D
S/N K99X154646


----------



## 30yearTech

Sorry, Onan is like Stihl when it comes to parts. You just need to locate a dealer and deal with them. If you do find anything online, be sure to share it with the rest of us....


----------



## indypower

Try here::
http://www.cumminsonan.com/manuals


----------

